# My shop



## mimoletti (Jun 6, 2010)

These are the my machines:

The lathe is a Wabeco D6000, the milling is a Wabeco F1200E


----------



## 1Kenny (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are nice looking machines, Mimoletti. What size of lathe is it?

Kenny


----------



## mimoletti (Jun 6, 2010)

The lathe have the following size:

Centre distance: 600 mm
Centre height: 135 mm
Power motor: 1,4 KW
Weigth: 150 Kg


----------



## cidrontmg (Jun 6, 2010)

Hm. Not a speck of swarf in sight... I couldn´t get my machines that clean even if I did nothing else but scrub them for a week...  scratch.gif
Well, my lathe is maybe 50 years older than your lathe, but my mill is less than a year old...
Nice machines, those Wabecos. I read they are really made in Germany, unlike the Quantum/Optimum.


----------



## pete (Jun 6, 2010)

Mimoletti,
VERY nice equipment, The accuracy specificarions are impressive for that equipment, Also the cost. In a nice way I'm very jealous. I wish they were mine.

Pete


----------



## New_Guy (Jun 7, 2010)

lol Pete said it all im very jealous


----------

